# Taking travel expenses from child support



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Currently working on as much as we can to agree before taking it to mediation or court. My STBXW texted me asking me if I still felt she should pay for the kids' travel expenses to see her (she left 8 months ago to "find herself"). I said, yes. She replied she wanted to know so she can determine how much child support she will send me because of the flight costs (from Texas to Minnesota and back). I plan to talk to my lawyer tomorrow, but I wondered if you guys know if she's delirious or has a case. She also made a comment that it doesn't make sense to pay me CS while the kids are with her during the 6 weeks (she thinks she's getting 8 weeks) in the summer.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Child support is paid on a 12 month basis because it’s calculated on a 12 month basis. IF she only wants to pay child support for 10.5 months, then she pays more per month.

Your wife does not have any control over how much child support she pays. That is calculated by the rules the state has established. The amount of time the children spend with each of you is taken into consideration when the payments are calculated. Your attorney should calculate the amount of child support she has to pay you and then you stick to it. The child support is not yours or hers to bargain away. It belongs to your children… though you will spend it. Do not mix child support with the children’s travel cost.

She moved away. She should pay the travel costs for the children out of her own pocket. Not out of child support. Keep the two topics separate.

In medication you can negotiate this … either she pays 100% of travel or she gives up something else and you pay a % of the travel. But keep the two issues separate.


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

She is right she still has to pay during the 6 /8 weeks.. That time will be calculated in with the child support.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Additional explaination that you can give her for why she would have to pay child support during the time that the children are with you is that you still have expenses for them even while the are with.

You cannot just stop paying things while the children are with her... mortage/rent on a home that includes their bedrooms, their medical insurance and other bills.


----------



## Know_Buddy (Mar 13, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Additional explaination that you can give her for why she would have to pay child support during the time that the children are with you is that you still have expenses for them even while the are with.
> 
> You cannot just stop paying things while the children are with her... mortage/rent on a home that includes their bedrooms, their medical insurance and other bills.


i agree.
plus if she deducts the flight costs from the child support, she is effectively lowering her child support payments and the children or you end up paying for the flights.

instead of trying to find herself, she should be trying to find the money for the flights.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

she's the one that decided to move half way across the country, screw her. if she can't come up with the money do what everyone else does---take another job.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Or, she can just do as my husband does, and she won't see the kids as often. Sometimes, that's just the way life is. Tough choices, tough outcome.

Don't worry about her getting the payments lowered;it rarely happens, whether it's necessary or not. Not in Canada, at least. Can't speak for the US.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

we are talking texas here. texas judges don't piss around.especially when it comes to mothers dumping their kids.probable make a complete fool outta her.


----------



## loveiswhereiamnot (Jul 8, 2011)

She's delirious. I don't know Texas law specifically, but travel expenses when one parent moves away are their responsibility, above what they pay for child support.

Child support does not stop when the noncustodial parent has the children because it's not just about feeding them. It's about insurance, the clothes you buy them throughout the year, all the other expenses for school, medical not covered by insurance, toys, activities that she won't participate in directly for the other 10.5 months of the year. That's why she pays child support, so she can participate.

her moving away is a choice,and she bears all expenses to get the children there to see her or for her to come and see them.


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

Houstondad, stop discussing this with her. Tell her no way. I live in Tx. She's never going to get this. She moved away. She can pay for travel. You have to stop giving into her. She knows she can bully you around!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

she's a horrible mother. sorry, but she is.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree with a previous post , there is no negotiation with your wife. Practice saying NO , your wife is asking because she thinks or is getting away with it. 

It goes back to her decision to have an affair , abandon the family and live life as a singleton . You should not even be discussing any of this with her . She pays full child support as per the law and stick to it. If you allow her to break the rules even once she will start manipulating any future payments. This is a zero tolerance discussion , put an end to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

